

7 ways to be a better programmer in 2015 - Teaser
http://www.devbattles.com/en/sand/post-442-7+ways+to+be+a+better+programmer+in+2015

======
anges244
Continuous learning is the most difficult one. Keeping track of the latest
developments and at the same time expanding your already acquired knowledge is
almost impossible. But both are important.

------
vitollub
"Don’t Be Afraid to Break Things" \- this important

------
sasha_design
"Ubuntu Coding for Your Friends" \- as I see, - its a great idea!)

